# Eine eigene Homepage?



## wini_one (28. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte schon immer mal eine eigene Seite haben und ich versuche es schon lange mit windows server 2003 (standard edition sp2) durch IIS 6 einzurichten. Ich habe sogar eine Domäne erstellt weil ich hab gehört das man das braucht. Und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Braucht man da noch Programme? Mach Ich was falsch?


Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann!
Danke


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2009)

Also erstmal möchte ich sagen dass es bei einer kleinen Seite nicht zu empfehlen ist, wowas auf einem eigenen 24/7 Rechner laufen zu lassen.

Guten Webspace bekommst du z.B. bei:

Mir,
Kostenloser Webspace & Fotos | Funpic.de,
Pytal.


----------



## wini_one (29. August 2009)

JA klar lohnt es sich nicht, aber ich will es nur einrichten können.


----------



## Phil_5 (29. August 2009)

Muss es den ein Windows Patent sein ?

Für das "schnelle ausprobieren" und als Dev. Umgebung empfehle ich eher apache friends - xampp


----------



## Webstyler (29. August 2009)

Also für eine private Seite würde ich entweder ne Freehoster suchen und ne subdomain nutzen oder nen lowCost anbieter im Bereich bis 30€ im Jahr wo alles drin ist ohne Werbung.

Wenn du dir dagegen die Stromkosten auf´s Jahr rechnest hast du sie beald wieder drinne.

Ich selber bin bei crazywebspace und bin da sehr zufrieden.


----------



## wini_one (30. August 2009)

Ok ich versuche es mit xampp.


----------



## Webstyler (30. August 2009)

Xampp ist schon mal gut damit du wenn Du später die Internetseite bei einem Hoster haben willst, sie auf deinem rechner zu testen.

Musst dann nur gucken das du über einen DYNIP anbieter eine feste Adresse im Netz hast. Desweiteren musste deinen Router dann noch einstellen damit auch alle auf den rechner zugreifen können über die Adresse, ich weiss das einige Router da Probleme machen. Darunter D-Link und wieder mal ältere T-Com Teile. Solltest du ohne Router Online gehen was aber keinen Sinn amcht wegen Autoconnecteinstellung im Router sonst wäre ja deine HP nicht immer online, dann ist es kein problem per DYNIp deine HP zu finden.


----------



## klyer (30. August 2009)

hi,
wie schon so oft gesagt, würd ich dir das kostenlose CMS Joomla! empfehlen, damit hast du in wenigen klicks deine homepage ganz schnell online gestellt.

->zu Funpic, würd ich dir nich unbedingt empfehlen, war ich auch, ist mir aber zu oft abgestürzt 
nimm lieber bplaced.net<-

alles kostenlos und völlig ausreichend für deine homepage und eigenen server, wollt ich auch schonmal einrichten, aber mach dich dann lieber erstmal mit ftp, php, mysql... vertraut 

mfg


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

brauch ich auch eine registrierte domain ?   

Kann mir jemand die bedienung von xampp erklären?


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

wini_one schrieb:


> brauch ich auch eine registrierte domain ?
> 
> Kann mir jemand die bedienung von xampp erklären?




Für Testzwecke benötigst du keine registrierte Domain, zumindest sofern du nicht über eine Domain zugreifen willst. 

Was willst du den über xampp genau wissen ?

Runterladen, installieren und du hast schon einen funktionierenden Websrever (apache). Mit dem xampp Controlpanel kannst du diesen starten bzw. beenden. Der Webserver wird über die Datei httpd.conf konfiguriert, diese findest du unter dein_xamppdirectory\apache\conf


----------



## midnight (31. August 2009)

Wenn du Xampp benutzt, dann kannst nur du auf die Homepage zugreifen, niemand anderes. Wenn du es online auf einen Server legst, dann kann da jeder drauf zugreifen.

Xampp ist idiotensicher, einfach starten und gut, die Standardkonfiguration erlaubt schon das Meiste.

so far


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du Xampp benutzt, dann kannst nur du auf die Homepage zugreifen, niemand anderes.



Das stimmt so nicht. 
Jeder der deine IP Adresse kennt, kann auch auf den Webserver zugreifen (sofern deine Firewall xampp nicht blockt).


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

apache startet nicht mal bei mir! warum?


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

im xampp Ordner liegt ne bat namens setup_xampp.bat. Hast du diese ausgeführt ?


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

Ja habe ich. Also 3. 4. 5. und  7. ist bei mir an aber apache startet nicht .


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

Wie versuchst du den Apache zu starten ?

Über das Control Panel oder über die apache_start.bat ?

2teres müsste dir sogar eine Fehlermeldung ausspucken warum apache nicht starten kann. Die wäre hilfreich


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

hab schon beides probiert es ladet 15 Sek. und es geschiet nix . Keine Fehlermeldung gar nix.


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

Ok.

Welches OS verwendest du ? (wenn vista installationsort ?)
Welche xampp Version hast du ?

Unter XP läuft die XAMPPlite (Standardpaket) Version 1.6.0a ganz gut. Ich erinnere mich waage das ich mal ziemliche Probleme mit der 1.7er hatte aber ob das jetz unter XP oder vista war weis ich nicht mehr.


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

ok ich habe win server 2003. Die Version von XAMPP ist 1.7.2  . Übrigens ich habe keine feste ip. Wie macht man eine feste ip? Ich habe gehört mit DNS . Stimmt das ? Und wie richtet man es ein ?


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

uff probier dan doch mal die 1.6er kA was gut unter win server 03 läuft. 

Eine statische (feste) IP kann dir nur dein ISP geben, was wiederum nur gegen viel Geld und Businessanschluss möglich ist. 

Als Privatanwender ist sowas eher die Ausnahme.

DNS = eine namentliche Zuordnung deiner IP Adresse. Das klassische DNS ist nur mit statischen IP Adressen möglich.

Allerdings gibts hierfür auch ne Lösung nämlich Anbieter wie DynDNS (DynDNS.com: Free DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, and VPS Hosting) 
Manche Modems/Router haben bereits eine Möglichkeit DynDNS direkt von sich aus zu nutzen.
Ansonsten musst du eben die zusätzlicher DynDNS Software auf deinem PC installieren.


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

ich versuche es mal auch xp . Ich melde mich mal in DynDNS an obwohl ich da nix kappiere.
Also dass kann dauern!


----------



## Phil_5 (31. August 2009)

Na dan frohes Schaffen 

hier gibts auch eine Anleitung DynDNS.com - Services -- Dynamic DNS -- How-to
Viel zum kapieren gibts da ja eigentlich nicht - man kann nur sehr viel damit anstellen, wenn man will


----------



## midnight (31. August 2009)

wini_one schrieb:


> ich versuche es mal auch xp . Ich melde mich mal in DynDNS an obwohl ich da nix kappiere.
> Also dass kann dauern!



Okay komm vergiss es. Geh doch einfach zu funpic oder zu bplaced.net und hol dir da kostenlos Webspace. Bis wir dir erklärt haben, wie du DynDNS einrichtest...
Ein Server bei dir bringt dir im Endeffekt überhaupt garnichts. Dein Internet ist viel zu langsam, Strom für die Kiste kostet eben auch Geld und angreifbar bist du dann auch noch. Mit xampp auf Standardkonfig Dinge zu veröffentlichen ist Selbstmord.

so far


----------



## wini_one (31. August 2009)

Ok ich habe mich in DynDNS angemeldet. Und XAMPP startet auch Apache so weit so gut nur noch das einstellen. Also los . Und midnight ich will es ja nur einstellen können.


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Ich bin ja ein anfänger in diesem Gebiet. Ich habe bereits xampp und DynDNS installiert. Das einstellen kapiere ich nicht so ganz. Es were schön wenn einer mir helfen kann.

Nochmals danke


----------



## Phil_5 (6. September 2009)

was verstehst du den genau nicht ?

Im prinzip ist dynDNS nur dafür verantwortlich dass du mittels einer Domain auf deinen Server zugreifen kannst. Einstellen gibts da nicht soviel.

1. Account anlegen
2. Programm installieren
3. userdaten im Programm eintragen
4. mit der Domain versuchen zuzugreifen
4.1 sicher stellen das dynDNS durch deine Firewall kommt.


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Nein nicht DynDNS ich meinte xampp einstellen. Also kurze anleitung was ich da einstellen soll.


----------



## Phil_5 (6. September 2009)

Bei xampp musst du garnix einstellen.

Apache ist dein Webserver und hier die Dokumentation davon:
Apache HTTP Server Version 2.2 Documentation - Apache HTTP Server


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Und wo genau soll ich meine http seiten einfügen?


----------



## Phil_5 (6. September 2009)

In die DocumentRoot, per default ist das ./xampp/htdocs/.

Die DocumentRoot wird in der Apachekonfig gesetzt, diese liegt per default in /xampp/apache/conf/httpd.conf
Dort wird eigentlich sogut wie alles konfiguriert was den Webserver angeht.


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Wenn ich im htdocs verzeichnis meine daten einfüge , kommt immer noch das xampp willkommens seite. Was muss ich tun.


----------



## Phil_5 (6. September 2009)

2 Möglichkeiten:

1; Die Document Root auf ein anderes verzeichniss ändern
2; Den ganzen "Müll" in den htdocs löschen und nur deine Files rein achja und wenn du kein Directory Listing haben willst sollte zumindest eine Datei darin index.html benannt sein.


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Ok es geht prüft es selber unter wini.serveftp.org . Ich bedanke mich an allen die hier mit gemacht haben vorallem bedanke ich mich an Phil_5 der mir sehr geholfen hat . Übrigens cooles Casemod Phil_5.


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2009)

Du musst die Startseite index.html bzw. index.php nennen.


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Hab ich. Geht die Seite nicht?


----------



## midnight (6. September 2009)

Du weißt schon, dass das was du da machst hochgradig gefährlich ist? Xampp ist verdammt nochmal nicht dafür gedacht, Seiten weltweit anzubieten. Wenn du Pech hast, bist du in kürzester Zeit die Kontrolle los. Aber bitte, wer nicht hören will und so  Etwas bei bplaced einrichten wäre einfacher gewesen. Aber nun.

so far


----------



## wini_one (6. September 2009)

Ich wollte es ja nur können. Ich lasse doch nicht mein pc 24h laufen. Ok die seite ist nicht mehr verfügbar. 

Danke an allen.


----------



## Phil_5 (6. September 2009)

wini_one schrieb:


> .. vorallem bedanke ich mich an Phil_5 der mir sehr geholfen hat . Übrigens cooles Casemod Phil_5.



Dankeschön


----------

